# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Γνωμες για Depakine

## giorgos1

Καλησπέρα στο forum. Πριν κάποιους μήνες επισκέφτηκα τον ψυχίατρο και μου διέγνωσε διπολική διαταραχή. Και πλέον εδώ και 5 μήνες είμαι με Cymbalda, Seroquel και Depakine. Έχω διαβάσει διάφορα ελληνικά και ξένα φορουμ και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το Depakine. Κάπου διάβασα ότι είναι παλιό φάρμακο, ότι δημιουργεί παρενέργειες στο συκώτι και ότι οι γιατροί δεν το προτιμούν πια. Είναι αλήθεια αυτό; Ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι'αυτό; Επίσης διάβασα ότι όποιος το παίρνει πρέπει να κάνει εξετάσεις αίματος ανα διαστήματα. Εμένα δεν μου ανέφερε κάτι τέτοιο ο γιατρός μου. Να ανησυχώ;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## betelgeuse

Γιωργο δυστυχως ολα τα φαρμακα εχουν παρενεργειες . Αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος το καλυτερο ειναι να πας και σε καποιον αλλο γιατρο για δευτερη γνωμη.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@Γιωργο γεια σου και απο μενα.
παιρνω ντεπακιν απο το 2012 αρχικα για σχιζοσυναισθηματικη δ/χη και στη συνεχεια και για επιληψια
αρχικα το επαιρνα μαζι με ρισπερνταλ και εβαλα καποια κιλα αλλα αργοτερα τα εχασα..
επισης ειχα απωλεια μαλλιων αλλα και αυτο μετα απο καποιους μηνες διορθωθηκε επισης φερνει καποια υπνηλια μιας και ειναι κατα της μανιας
ειναι λιγο ζορικο φαρμακο και ναι πρεπει να κανεις συχνα εξαιτασεις αιματος αλλα μη σε τρομαζει

----------


## giorgos1

> @Γιωργο γεια σου και απο μενα.
> παιρνω ντεπακιν απο το 2012 αρχικα για σχιζοσυναισθηματικη δ/χη και στη συνεχεια και για επιληψια
> αρχικα το επαιρνα μαζι με ρισπερνταλ και εβαλα καποια κιλα αλλα αργοτερα τα εχασα..
> επισης ειχα απωλεια μαλλιων αλλα και αυτο μετα απο καποιους μηνες διορθωθηκε επισης φερνει καποια υπνηλια μιας και ειναι κατα της μανιας
> ειναι λιγο ζορικο φαρμακο και ναι πρεπει να κανεις συχνα εξαιτασεις αιματος αλλα μη σε τρομαζει


Τα συμπτώματα μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι έχω πάρει 10 κιλά, έχω λίγο υπνηλία και κουράζομαι εύκολα.
Στο επόμενο ραντεβού θα ρωτήσω τον γιατρό μου για την εξέταση αίματος.

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι παίρνω 750mg καθημερινά. Μου φαίνεται λίγο μεγάλη η δοσολογία ειδικά στην αρχή είχα τρομάξει.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

εγω 1500 και νομιζω οτι η μεγιση ειναι 3000 οποτε μη τρομαζεις

----------


## giorgos1

> εγω 1500 και νομιζω οτι η μεγιση ειναι 3000 οποτε μη τρομαζεις


ευχαριστω φιλε μου για τις πληροφοριες να μαστε καλα να τα ξεφορτωθουμε γρηγορα

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσουμε ποτε να τα ξεφορτωθουμε αλλα ας εισαι αισιοδοξος γιατι εχει πεσει πολλη απαισιοδοξια

----------


## wstyron

> Καλησπέρα στο forum. Είμαι 28 χρονών και πριν από 5 μήνες επισκέφτηκα τον νευρολόγο/ψυχίατρο μου και μου διέγνωσε διπολική διαταραχή. Και πλέον εδώ και 5 μήνες είμαι με Cymbalda, Seroquel και Depakine. Έχω διαβάσει διάφορα ελληνικά και ξένα φορουμ και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το Depakine. Κάπου διάβασα ότι είναι παλιό φάρμακο, ότι δημιουργεί παρενέργειες στο συκώτι και ότι οι γιατροί δεν το προτιμούν πια. Είναι αλήθεια αυτό; Ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι'αυτό; Επίσης διάβασα ότι όποιος το παίρνει πρέπει να κάνει εξετάσεις αίματος ανα διαστήματα. Εμένα δεν μου ανέφερε κάτι τέτοιο ο γιατρός μου. Να ανησυχώ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


καλημερα . 
το φαρμακο σου δε το εχω παρει . αλλα απ οτι ξερω το θεμα με το σηκωτι ειναι σπανιο . οταν κοιτας για παρενεργειες καλο ειναι να βλεπεις αν ειναι συχνες η οχι ωστε να μην ανησυχεις πολυ .ρωτα το γιατρο σου για τις αποριες που εχεις να δεις τι θα σου πει κ αν δε μεινεις ικανοποιημενος ρωτα κ αλλον οπως λεει κ η betelguse .

----------


## melisandre

γεια σου Γιώργο
διεγνωσμένη και γω με διπολική
παίρνω depaqine
και μου είπαν να κάνω απευθείας εξετάσεις αίματος (σε διαστημα 1-2 μηνών το πολύ τις είχα κάνει)
η ερωτηση μου είναι η εξής:
σου ανοίγει την όρεξη ή παχαίνει αυτο από μόνο του
γιατί προσπαθώ να αδυνατίσω με γυμναστήρια και διατροφές, και σα να μη βλέπω αποτελέσματα
ίσως να φταίει το φαρμακο..

----------


## ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣΠΟΤΑΜΟΣ

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΟΛΙΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΟΨΑ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΑΝΙΑ.ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΤΕΜΠΑΚΙΝ ΜΕ ΑΛΟΠΕΡΙΝΤΙΝ.ΤΟ ΑΛΟΠΕΡΙΝΤΙΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΞΗΡΟΣΤΟΜΙΑ. ΠΑΙΡΝΩ 1000 MG ΝΤΕΜΠΑΚΙΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ.ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΞΑΙΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΜΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ.ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ.

----------


## ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣΠΟΤΑΜΟΣ

> σου ανοίγει την όρεξη ή παχαίνει αυτο από μόνο του
> γιατί προσπαθώ να αδυνατίσω με γυμναστήρια και διατροφές, και σα να μη βλέπω αποτελέσματα
> ίσως να φταίει το φαρμακο..


 ΚΑΘΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ.. ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 20 ΚΙΛΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ...ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΟΒΕΣ ΤΟ ΨΩΜΙ.ΚΑΙ Η ΑΘΛΗΣΗ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΚΙΛΑ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΕΙΣΑΙ...ΑΑΑ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΖΑΝΚ ΦΟΥΝΤ...

----------


## panagiwtis23

Παιδιά σόρυ που ξανανοίγω το θέμα απλά επειδή μου πρότειναν και εμένα το depakine όταν λέτε απώλεια μαλλιών (νομίζω η εσωτερική σήψη το ανέφερε) εννοείται εντελώς ή απλά μια αραίωση;

----------

